# Tell me how to do this in a WSM



## bigboy (Jan 16, 2015)

Please. I love the idea of smoking cheese but I have no clue where to begin. 

THANKS!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> Please. I love the idea of smoking cheese but I have no clue where to begin.
> 
> THANKS!


OK, you have a smoker for smoking chickens and briskets, now let's think about smoking cheese. 

There may be some who will tell you that you can position a AMNPS in your smoker or attach a Smoke Daddy to the outside.  They may very well get smoke on your cheese, but it will most likely be stronger than you desire and require a long resting period afterwards because of the heavier creosote deposit.

You can do some experimenting with minimal cost by using a cardboard box or better yet, two.  By placing a smoke generator in one and piping the smoke through a stove pipe to the next, you will be cooling the smoke down, reducing much of the creosote at the same time. This produces a much cleaner smoke than if placing the generator close to the cheese.  If it works well for you, you can slowly upgrade to putting the generator in a metal box, this would cool the smoke even better. 

A couple dowel rods with a rack placed on them will work fine in the second box.  You will have to cut a flap in  the second box to allow adjustment of the smoke flow.

As for a simple generator, you can use a coffee can with holes in it along with some briquettes and wood chunks and a foil cover with holes punched it to keep the chunks or whatever from igniting.

Hope this wasn't more than you wanted.

Tom


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 16, 2015)

I believe an AMPS works great for smoked cheese sensa creosote.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 16, 2015)

I cold smoke stuff in my WSM all the time. I just put my lit amnts on the charcoal and put everything back together. If I need it to be colder I'll put a frozen one gallon milk jug in the lower grate or water pan.








This is some tuna bellies I smoked last night...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I cold smoke stuff in my WSM all the time. I just put my lit amnts on the charcoal and put everything back together. If I need it to be colder I'll put a frozen one gallon milk jug in the lower grate or water pan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that! 

Man those tuna bellies look awesome!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 17, 2015)

AMNPS  on charcoal rack, put in the water bowl but leave it empty.   Put cheese on racks.  Smoke 2-3 hours depending on cheese type and your personal taste. 

Alternatively if it's cold enough out, light a small (2, maybe 3) of briquettes on the charcoal rack,  put a chunk of your preferred wood on charcoal to smolder.

Important:  in either method leave all vents open to promote max airflow


----------



## bigboy (Jan 17, 2015)

What is an AMNPS and where would I get one?

Do I let this rest? What do I do after its off of the smoker?


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 17, 2015)

Oops..  sorry.  The AMNPS is the A-Maze-N pellet smoker.

You can purchase it and all of the pellets you need here: 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/mobile/default.aspx

You should always rest cheese for a few weeks in the fridge.  I usually smoke it, let it in the fridge uncovered  overnight, then vac pack it for storage.  I leave it vac packed at least 3 weeks.  If you try to eat it fresh off the smoker it'll be awful.  It needs time to equalize the smoke and let it absorb from the surface down into the middle.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd also recommend if you are going to get the amnps to get some sawdust as well as pellets because sawdust is better for cold smoking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timberjet (Jan 17, 2015)

cold smoker.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jan 17, 2015






You could always go totally getto like me. At least until you get something better


----------



## joopster (Jan 17, 2015)

Pellets work fine for me.  Throw the cheese on the top rack for 3 hours with the smoke rollin', leave on counter for 24 hours on rack, wipe condensation off, throw in vac packs and throw in fridge for a month.

Open and eat.

Perfect every time.

Questions?


----------



## timberjet (Jan 17, 2015)

Put the cheese uncovered in the fridge overnight. Then package it up and let it sit as long as you can. At least a week. The longer the better.


----------



## bigboy (Jan 18, 2015)

So if I don't have the AMNPS I can just use a couple briquettes and whatever wood on top? 

I'm on PA and its fairly cold. Will this be enough to smoke the cheese?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> So if I don't have the AMNPS I can just use a couple briquettes and whatever wood on top?
> 
> I'm on PA and its fairly cold. Will this be enough to smoke the cheese?


If you put your whatever wood on top of the briquettes, they will catch fire.  Better to put your wood chips in a aluminum pouch with a few holes punched in it.

Regardless the ambient temperature watch the internal smoker temp.  Pull the cheese if the IT reaches 70 - 75°.

Maybe the following will answer many of your questions.

  Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View,    My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Tom


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 19, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> So if I don't have the AMNPS I can just use a couple briquettes and whatever wood on top?
> 
> I'm on PA and its fairly cold. Will this be enough to smoke the cheese?



It's not the greatest way to do it but I've done it with decent results.  You have to keep a close eye on temps as even a few briquettes can raise the temp to the point of melting the cheese.

I usually try to put a chunk of wood touching not necessarily right on top of the charcoal.   As noted above a foil pack with chips in it would likely equally as well.


----------



## cyclonefan (Jan 19, 2015)

+1 amnts or amnps. I personally have the tube, so that is what I use in my WSM.


----------



## bigboy (Jan 19, 2015)

CycloneFan said:


> +1 amnts or amnps. I personally have the tube, so that is what I use in my WSM.



Just that with no briquettes?


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 19, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> Just that with no briquettes?



Post #4 has a pic of a amnts in a WSM....

No charcoal.


----------



## bigboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Post #4 has a pic of a amnts in a WSM....
> 
> No charcoal.



I'm aware. It was a different poster so I figured I'd see if he did the same thing or not. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## cyclonefan (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, no charcoal.


----------



## bigboy (Jan 19, 2015)

What size AMNPS would do?


----------



## bigboy (Feb 3, 2015)

My AMNPS will be here tomorrow! 

I plan on smoking some cheddar maybe some Swiss and something else but I'm not 100% sure. Anyway, what do I need to know? How long do you let the cheese rest? What is this about oil or condensation on the cheese? How long until I seal it?


----------



## timberjet (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view click on the link and it will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 4, 2015)

I use my AMNPS (I have the original sawdust one) to do all my cold smoking in my WSM. As others said no charcoal, light the AMNPS, put the cheese in for about 3 hrs. Fridge unwrapped overnight, vacuum seal it, and rest it for about 2 weeks. Then your good to go!


----------



## bigboy (Feb 5, 2015)

Last question-- what if I do NOT have a vacuum dealer? Any work around ?


----------



## bigboy (Feb 5, 2015)

Never mind I found the answer! Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 5, 2015)

You can also pick up cheap vacuum sealers on craigslist a lot of folks buy them, hardly use them, then sell them for cheap.


----------



## ndkoze (Feb 5, 2015)

FYI, Costco has a real basic Food Saver branded vac sealer for $49.99 right now.

I am guessing it is pretty basic, but for $50, it might be worth a try.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 5, 2015)

NDKoze said:


> FYI, Costco has a real basic Food Saver branded vac sealer for $49.99 right now.
> 
> I am guessing it is pretty basic, but for $50, it might be worth a try.


I have had that one for at least 10 years of heavy use and it is still working. You have to keep it clean. It came with a bunch of rolls of material when I got mine in the last decade.


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

I bought a cheap Seal-a-meal  seems to work OK

Gary


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 22, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> So if I don't have the AMNPS I can just use a couple briquettes and whatever wood on top?
> 
> I'm on PA and its fairly cold. Will this be enough to smoke the cheese?


whatever wood.... i would look at lighter/sweeter  woods such as apple , peach etc. to start. the woods used really depend on your personal tastes. everyone likes their smoke/flavor at different levels. keeping good notes/records will help in future smokes.

Tom


----------

